# Muffler swap



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

I want to do a muffler swap more for performance than for the sound. Was wondering just how restrictive the stock mufflers are, and what would be my best choice for performance mufflers that are not too noisy. I sure do like the sound of the spin techs I hear, but my wife may give me grief over them! 

Thanks!


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

If you are still stock the restriction will be in the mid pipes not the mufflers. Go for new LTs and mids. Any changes from cat on back will not give much of a gain, if at all.


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

BWinc said:


> If you are still stock the restriction will be in the mid pipes not the mufflers. Go for new LTs and mids. Any changes from cat on back will not give much of a gain, if at all.


By LT you mean long tube headers I take it? And the mids would be considered what exactly?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Long tubes, yes. The mids are the set of pipes after the header collectors, have the catalytic convertors attached and connects to the resonator (the single muffler looking thing under the middle of the car).


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

BWinc said:


> Long tubes, yes. The mids are the set of pipes after the header collectors, have the catalytic convertors attached and connects to the resonator (the single muffler looking thing under the middle of the car).


Got it! Thanks!


----------



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah you won't get any gains from just a muffler swap. The only time those would become restrictive is when you start gettin ALOT of mods on your goat. I'd save up n get some kooks LT headers. Or even JBA shorties if thats your thing. Itll sound way better n actually give you decent gains. But that's just my $.02


----------

